# RIP Reggie Puckett



## stickslinger09 (Jun 6, 2013)

With a heavy heart I have to let ya'll know that a freind a brother and true ambassador for archery has passed If you know Reggie you know what I'm talking about another boating accident gone terribly wrong we will miss you my brother don't wear out all the 12 rings up there before I see you again.  I love ya Reg!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 6, 2013)

no way??  ole reggie hasn't been shooting in years, but he was one of the best, and i nicer guy, you never will meet!  he was young, too.  rip, reggie


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 6, 2013)

Prayers to the Puckett Family,,Shoot those arrows straight Reggie,,,


----------



## SWWTV (Jun 6, 2013)

Unbelievable I hate to hear this I have known Reggie for many years R.I.P he was a great guy.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 6, 2013)

I have kmown reggie for about twenty years he was a great friend and a great archer. We spent a lot of good times together shooting , hunting , fishing and just hanging out. He will be missed. My prayers go out to his family. Rip and shoot em straight my brother tell papa joe i said hello.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 6, 2013)

RIP my archery brother you will be missed.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear this! Reggie was a great guy. R.I.P. and prayers to his family...


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 7, 2013)

Little update they are having a memorial for Reggie in Mississippi then they will bring him home to douglasville for another and the funeral I will post more info as I get it


----------



## MI360 (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate to hear this, i thought alot of Reggie. RIP my friend


----------



## SEW101 (Jun 7, 2013)

I will be praying for his family. He was great guy used to enjoy working with
him. RIP my archery brother.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 7, 2013)

just came from Connie: 
 Georgia service has been set for Wednesday at 4:00 PM at Roy Davis Funeral Home 
 935 Mulberry St
 Austell Ga 30168
 In lieu of flowers please send a donation to Blair E Batson Children's hospital in Jackson MS in Reggie's name.
 770-948-2552


----------



## abhunter (Jun 7, 2013)

RIP my brother 


BOWHUNTERS FOEVER


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 10, 2013)

Believe they will be having visitation Tuesday evening for those that cant make it Wednesday call the funeral home today or tomorrow to confirm


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 10, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. I went to high school with him some 20+ years ago. Hadnt seen him in quite a number of years, but do remember him being a great guy. 

I know he will be missed by many. Thoughts and prayers with them.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jun 10, 2013)

Awwwww,,,,,, how sad... Poor Reg, he always made us smile.... wow.  
Thoughts and prayers are with his family....


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jun 10, 2013)

I hate this, Reggie was around when I started, he was at every tournament,him and papa Joe were pretty close ,there together now.
Love y'all guys rip.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 11, 2013)

There is definately an additional veiwing tonight from 6 to 8


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 18, 2013)

A copy of a post I just put on archery talk

I have had the privilege of knowing Reggie for the last 25 years or so from me and him running around Georgia as teenagers to him being the best man in my wedding. He also got me back into archery and opened the door for me to be able be on several prostaffs in the industry to which i can never thank him enough I truly consider him my brother and will miss him everyday till I see him again and I know I will!
That being said for those who don't know already ther is going to be a 3D tournament held in Mississppi to help raise money for his family the details are still to come but when I know more I will post it also there is an article about it on the outdoor wire website from 6/17/2013


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 18, 2013)

This just in the shoot will be August 17th in Morton Mississippi you can contact Vans deer processing for more info 601-825-9087


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 18, 2013)

There will be a TON of hunting and archery items up for auction and as prizes for the shooters donated by vendors from around the industry
you don't want to miss it!!! and no telling who might show up!!


----------

